# Wake-On-LAN eines Rechners hinter einem DSL-Router von außen



## Juerjen (3. Januar 2005)

Ich habe hier ein Netzwerk, welches über einen DSL-Router ans Internet angeschlossen ist. Das Netz ist über DYNDNS (am Router eingestellt) von außen ansteuerbar. Einige Ports wurden am Router umgeleitet, um auf einzelnen Rechner bestimmte Funktionen bereitzustellen.

Mein Frage bezieht sich auf einen dieser Rechner, auf dem SuSE Linux läuft (wobei das OS evtl. egal ist, dazu meine Frage). Diesen möchte ich von außen ansteuern, da ich künftig häufig unterwegs bin. Das funktioniert bereits, wenn der Rechner läuft, der SSH/SCP-Port 22 am Router ist auf den Rechner geforwardet und ich kann von außen auf ihn zugreifen und Daten davon herunterladen.

Nun soll der Rechner aber nicht immer laufen, sondern bei Bedarf von außen ein- und ausgeschaltet werden. Ausschalten ist ja kein Problem, das geht ja durch das Einloggen von außen. Nur einschalten würde ich ihn eben auch gerne von außen. Das stelle ich mir per Wake-On-LAN vor.

Da ich bisher keine Erfahrung mit WOL gemacht habe, hier meine Fragen:


    * Was brauche ich genau, um diesen Rechner von außen aufzuwecken?

    * Muss ich auf dem Router einen weiteren Port forwarden, auf dem dieses "Magic Packet" ankommt, oder spielt der Port gar keine Rolle?

    * Muss die Netzwerkkarte bestimmte Voraussetzungen haben und welche?

    * Wie ist die generelle Vorgehensweise beim Einrichten von Wake-On-LAN auf einem Rechner (mit SuSE Linux 9.0, wenn das überhaupt eine Rolle spielt)?

    * Was brauche ich auf dem Remote-Rechner, der das "Magic Packet" schicken soll (interessiert mich sowohl für Windows als auch für Linux)?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## webfreak (3. Januar 2005)

ist das wol paket nicht unterhalb von TCP/IP? Weil dann würde es nicht über den router gehen...
Ich denke dass es nicht geht, wenn ich mich richtig erinner. Wenn nicht lass ich mich gern belehren.


----------



## zeromancer (3. Januar 2005)

Juerjen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> * Was brauche ich genau, um diesen Rechner von außen aufzuwecken?



Hi!

Ich meine, der Port spielt keine Rolle, es kann jedes Paket an den Rechner benutzt werden, um diesem aufzuwecken. Was Du brauchst ist aber eine WOL-fähige NIC, und da hapert es meist - wenn dein NIC zu "billig" war. 3com Karten haben fast alle WOL.
Auch ich habe das schon versucht, leider können meine NICs das auch nicht


----------



## TobGod (3. Januar 2005)

Hm also sogar die onboard-NIC vom ganz alten Aldi-Board kann das  
Hier vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter KLICK MICH Also bei mir im Netzwerk klappt es einwandfrei, sollte auch übers I-Net funktionieren, leider weiß ich nicht wie das mit dem Router ist.


----------



## spirit (3. Januar 2005)

Das ganze stellt sich problematisch dar. Da das MagicPaket die MAC-Adresse direkt anspricht, diese aber im Internet nicht findet (da sie ja hinter deinem Router steckt) wird es die NIC nicht finden. Problematisch auch, weil du meines Wissens nach dem MP keinen Port zuweisen kannst. Ich habe aber von einem Tool gehört, dem man per DynDns eine IP mitgibt, mit der dem MP es möglich ist bis ins geroutete Subnetz "vorzudringen" und in diesem Netz erst die eigendliche MAC-Überprüfung stattfindet. Leider habe ich den Namen vergessen


----------



## Juerjen (11. Januar 2005)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Ich habe das Wake-on-LAN jetzt funktionsfähig, allerdings erst innerhalb des LANs.

Angeblich kann LANStart2 das über den Router schicken. Leider finde ich die Demoversion, die es angeblich auf folgender Webseite nicht:
http://www.spettel.de/lanstart/

Ein anderes Tool wäre mc-wol, ich habe es aber noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht (d.h. das Packet wird geschickt, aber der Rechner wacht nicht auf, nur innerhalb des LANs:
http://www.matcode.com/wol.htm

Die URLs nur für die Interessierten. Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe.


----------

